# ***EDIT*** A5 info. Now with full price list.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> The new Audi A5 / Audi S5
> 
> Ingolstadt, 26 February 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the s5 more everytime I see it.

Looks great in silver.

Now for a quick lottery win ... :lol:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Which will be the first TT will those alloys?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks great in black but then again that is the S5


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I like it - think it looks nice and purposeful

Any ideas on prices?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> from above
> 
> The side line is dominated by the mighty trapezoidal C pillar. This not only emphasises the carâ€™s sporty appeal, but also creates a look reminiscent of the legendary Audi Ur-quattro.


 :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

<<Lines and surfaces play with light and shadows >>

"Screens please nurse." :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I love marketing speak :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Price list and Spec list.

The Audi A5 â€" At a Glance (UK models- first phase) 

Petrol 
Engine..................Transmission .....Recommended OTR.......Launch 
3.2FSI 265PS .......Multitronic ..........Â£33,205 ......................Aug-07 
4.2FSI S5 354PS ...Manual ..............Â£40,025 .......................Jul-07

Diesel 
Engine .........................Transmission.....Recommended OTR.......Launch 
2.7 TDI DPF 190PS ........ Manual ........... Â£30,175 .....................Sep-07 
3.0 TDI DPF 240PS .........Manual ............Â£33,410 ......................Jul-07

Key features 


Body 4.63 metres in length providing seating for four adults and 455 litres of luggage space, expandable by releasing standard split/fold rear seat 
[/*]
New sports chassis with new five-link front suspension mounted further ahead of the engine for improved axle load distribution, shorter overhang and optimised handling balance. Reconfigured trapezoidal link rear suspension 
[/*]
Completely re-engineered steering system repositioned ahead of the front axle closer to the wheel centre line to maximise feel and response 
Latest generation quattro four-wheel-drive system with 40% front / 60% rear torque split to maximise handling adjustability 
[/*]
3.2-litre V6 and 4.2-litre V8 FSI petrol engines at launch 
[/*]
FSI engines further revised for A5 to boost economy and reduce emissions â€" 3.2-litre V6 features new Audi valvelift system for optimum performance, and output has increased from 256PS in A4 and A6 to 265PS, 330Nm of torque between 3,000 and 5,000rpm 
[/*]
4.2-litre V8 FSI delivers 354PS and 440Nm from 3,500rpm in S5 quattro 
[/*]
A5 3.2 FSI quattro 0-62mph in 6.1 seconds, top speed limited to 155mph, 32.7mpg 
[/*]
S5 quattro 0-62mph in 5.1 seconds, top speed limited to 155mph 
2.7-litre V6 and 3.0-litre V6 TDI engines at launch 
[/*]
TDI engines feature common rail fuel injection with piezo injectors, 2.7-litre TDI increased in power to 190PS, 3.0-litre TDI increased to 240PS, 500Nm of torque 
[/*]
A5 2.7 TDI (multitronic) 0-62mph in 7.6 seconds, top speed 144mph, 42.1mpg 
[/*]
A5 3.0 TDI quattro 0-62mph in 5.9 seconds, top speed limited to 155mph, 39.2mpg 
[/*]
Six-speed close ratio manual gearbox standard for A5 and S5 models, new version of multitronic CVT automatic with eight fixed ratios in its manual mode available at extra cost for front-wheel-drive versions 
[/*]
Interior innovations include the option of a new, even more intuitive version of the Multi Media Interface (in conjunction with DVD satellite navigation) and a new intelligent key which communicates with the car without the need for a conventional key bit, and can store important servicing information to expedite the maintenance process [/*]

*Key items of standard equipment â€" A5 V6 and V8 models *

7.5JX17 '7-spoke' design alloy wheels with 225/50 R17 tyres and locking wheel bolts
Audi Concert audio system - MP3 compatible with single CD player and radio 
and 6.5-inch colour monitor
Milano leather upholstery
Split folding rear seat
Anti-theft device - Thatcham Category 1 approved
Door mirrors - electrically operated and heated
Light & rain sensors
Rear acoustic parking system
Xenon headlights, including LED daytime-driving lights
3-spoke sports multifunction leather steering wheel (including paddle-shift gear-change on automatic models)
Deluxe climate control with individual driver and passenger settings
Driver's information system in colour
Electric front windows
Inlays in micrometallic platinum
Servotronic speed-related power assisted steering
Auto-opening boot lid
Exhaust pipes - single on left and right-hand side in chrome rolled finish
Phantom black painted grille

*S5 quattro Additional Standard Equipment *
8.5J x 19'5-parallel spoke' design alloy wheels with 255/35 R19 tyres
S sports suspension
S5 sports seats with electric adjustment and lumbar support
Silk nappa leather upholstery
Enhanced braking system
3-spoke 'S' sports multifunction leather steering wheel
Aluminium scuff plates with S5 logo
Inlays in carbon atlas
S instrument dials
Interior light pack
Aluminium effect door mirror housings
Exhaust pipes - twin on left and right-hand side in chrome rolled finish
Painted brake callipers with S5 logo
S body styling


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell,

The A5 4.2, is that an A5 or an S5?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Kell,
> 
> The A5 4.2, is that an A5 or an S5?


That is just what I was going to ask


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know what you mean as I was confused at first, but I think what they've done is the first list is common to all models (including the V8 which must be the S5) and then the second list is what the S5 would get over and above the other models.

As far as I can tell, all A5 models at launch (petrol and diesel) are V6 - and the S5 has the ubiquitous 4.2 V8.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Its growing on me 8)

Those diesels, dare I say it, from Audi and BMW, are starting to yield serious performance these days


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

5.9s to 62mph for the 3.0tdi with 240ps? Sounds optimistic. Unless it is seriously light in kgs.


----------

